

Jeff Bezos's 1997 Letter to Amazon.com Shareholders - collistaeed
http://benhorowitz.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/amzn_shareholder-letter-20072.pdf

======
jonburs
How the world has changed:

"We established long-term relationships with many important strategic
partners, including America Online, Yahoo!, Excite, Netscape, GeoCities,
AltaVista, @Home, and Prodigy"

~~~
zaidf
For all the heat yahoo gets, they are still doing reasonably well. There
aren't that many billion dollar dot coms that survived the crash and moreover
provided some real value.

~~~
salemh
As well as a very solid engineering department, despite the other structures
surrounding the department.

------
js2
And his 1994 ad seeking Unix developers:
<http://groups.google.com/group/mi.jobs/msg/d81b6c1fa8f361fc>

